# Mitchell 302 manual pickup help



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys. I have recently purchased 3 mitchell 302's and I am attempting to outfit them with manual pickups. I purchased the pickups from the "Fisherman" off ebay. I am having trouble with the installation. If you guys have instructions or know of a link with intructions it would be great.

I could not determine if the new pickups were intended to move like the wire bail did. I have mounted the pickup but i did not leave the bail spring in place (didn't seem to go together).I guess thatI could have it on correctly but I am unsure since the bail no longer "snaps open or shut".

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

take all the bail pieces off. Pretty simple after that. The manual pickup does not move.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I do have them on correctly!!!!!


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Pretty easy but a googan like me is bound to screw something up lol. Weight just fits in the one side and make sure your roller is on the inside to catch the line as its coming around. I'm a genius and put it on backwords the first time.


----------

